# Planes of Fame: Chino Air Show



## ontos (May 17, 2010)

Went to the Chino Airshow Sunday, had a great father and daughter day. It was a fantastic show. Here are some shots I took, hope you enjoy. I took plenty of water and Sunblock. I couldn't find you Eric or Wheels


----------



## gumbyk (May 17, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)

Great pics man!


----------



## ozhawk40 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Merv, those are great pics.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2010)

Nicely done, Merv.  Wheels and I were by the A-4.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2010)

Great shots, many thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2010)

I'm so jealous man. You did a fabulous job Merv!! I think you've got the pan shot down. There is not a bad shot in the set. Great work!!!


----------



## ontos (May 18, 2010)

Dang Eric, my daughter and I were just to the east of the A-4 next to the railing. Sorry I missed you guys. I was going to try and see if we all could meet, but for some strange reason I could not log onto the web site till yesterday. Don't figure. 

Thank you all for your kind comments, it was awful hazy but I did get some decent shots. I need to practice camera settings on hazy days 

I'll post some more later, I can't wait to see your shots Eric  

Aaron, I'm the jealous one, you have barns and great rivers


----------



## ontos (May 18, 2010)

Here are some more shots of the airshow.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2010)

Nice ones, Merv! I should really merge all the Chino threads, I think we ahve about 3-4 of them now. Anyway, a small sample of my shots are in syscom's thread:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/chino-2010-a-24755.html


----------



## ontos (May 18, 2010)

Sounds great Eric, I agree if you can merge them.  8)


----------



## cco23i (May 18, 2010)

OUTSTANDING SHOTS! One of these days we will be able to set up our ground crew display there.

Scott


----------



## renrich (May 18, 2010)

That looks like a real A6M with the SBD, not a modified T6. Correct?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2010)

Hey Merv, I'll trade locations.  Just kidding.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2010)

Well done, Merv!

What an excellent collection of shots you got!

Some of the shots looks like you and Eric grabbed 'em at the same time! 



renrich said:


> That looks like a real A6M with the SBD, not a modified T6. Correct?


That definately looks like a real A6M


----------



## ppopsie (May 19, 2010)

Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## pbfoot (May 19, 2010)

great stuff you guys are making me anxious for the first show here


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2010)

renrich said:


> That looks like a real A6M with the SBD, not a modified T6. Correct?



Yep, that is an A6M5 with an original Sakae engine in it.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2010)

Yes, Chino has an original A6M, I think it's a A6M5, but may be wrong on that one.

Fantastic pics Merv.

Edit: Eric beat me to it........


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Yep, that is an A6M5 with an original Sakae engine in it.


Pretty sure that's the only complete A6m left in the world...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Pretty sure that's the only complete A6m left in the world...



Yep.


> Although there are about ten complete World War Two Japanese Mitsubishi Zero fighters still intact around the world, two of them airworthy, the Planes of Fame Air Museum at Chino Airport in Southern California boasts that Mitsubishi A6M5 Zero No 61-120 in its collection is the only fully authentic flyable example in the world.


PLANES of FAME - Mitsubishi A6M5 Zero/Reisen/Zeke


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

Great shots Ontos. 


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2010)

Actually, there are some more flyable Zeros around. There are at least 2 in Japan, where the gentleman that owns them cannot get the insurance to fly them (Mr Harada). There is also at least 1 other in the US that is flyable, but not flown because while he can get insurance, he cannot afford it for a Zero. There is a list on the web at
The Mitsubishi Zero - Preserved and Restored Aircraft

I would love to see all the flyable ones up at one time. That would really be something.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

Super set of pics Merv!


----------



## diddyriddick (May 21, 2010)

Very cool pics! Love the Russian B-25!


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2010)

I finally finished all the edits and posted the photos this morning. There are 32 galleries of photos from the show. Click the banner below to see the galleries.







Samples? Alright, here are a few.

11 Mustangs in formation at the start of the day!





The N-9MB returned to the sky for the first time since 2006:





Skyraider Bob and his daughter returned to the Chino show. 





Even a Sherman Tank


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2010)

Awesome awesome stuff guys....


----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2010)

Just fantastic shots there Eric, I had to change my wall paper to the Fw-190.


----------



## ian51291 (May 31, 2010)

Nice shots,I came over from the UK for the show was there both days,top show,Duxford Flying Legends over here on the 10/11july similar show but probably some rain and we have to pay for the flight line walk.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2010)

You guys are killing me man!! Stupendous shots Eric. I really like the Skyraider. Excellent work sir.


----------



## Geedee (May 31, 2010)

Merv

Still catching up on missed threads...thats a great set of shots you have there, sure makes me miss my trips to the US with Rocketeer, to visit your airshows !.

Many thanks for posting !. Keep 'em coming !


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2010)

It's definitely a show to see.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Bl**dy brilliant !!


----------

